# Music Heals



## TexDad034 (Oct 9, 2013)

As a musician myself, I truly believe in the power of music and it's healing powers. That being said, its time for an updated list of music that may help in these rough times. 

Here's a couple I suggest:

City Lights and Traffic Sounds - Reign of Kindo (has a long piano intro)
Madness - Muse

What other suggestions out there might you have?


----------



## Ginevra (Nov 11, 2013)

Sir Duke - Stevie Wonder
I Can See Clearly Now - Jimmy Cliff
Summer Wine - Shelley King
The Harder They Come - Jimmy Cliff
Many Rivers to Cross - Jimmy Cliff
The Power of Love - Huey Lewis
The Heart Asks Pleasure First (piano, from the film The Piano) - Michael Nyman
Deep River - Leon Russell
The Sound - Mary Mary


----------



## now_awake (May 29, 2013)

Love this thread. I don't know where I'd be without the healing power of music. I was lucky enough to grow up in a house filled with music. 

Here are a few that help me deal with pain, help me heal:

Fleetwood Mac: landslide

mumford and sons: after the storm, ghosts that we knew

passenger: things that stop you dreaming, let her go, life's for the living

Leonard Cohen: amen


----------



## TexDad034 (Oct 9, 2013)

Ween - I don't want it
John Mayer - Stop this train, slow dancing in a burning room


----------



## whitehawk (Aug 14, 2012)

Yeah so true. 
A few days after we separated , l couldn't afford it but l bolted in a bought a new sound system .
l was basically in tears in the store waiting for him to finish the paper work.

That little system and the music it played for me pretty well single handedly got me through the most horrific few mths of my entire life l'd say.


----------



## GotLifeBack (Sep 12, 2013)

TexDad034 said:


> As a musician myself, I truly believe in the power of music and it's healing powers. That being said, its time for an updated list of music that may help in these rough times.
> 
> Here's a couple I suggest:
> 
> ...


Also a musician and I agree completely. I'd be lost without my guitar right now.


----------

